# Looking for good campsites Northern Portugal



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all, we are heading to Portugal at the w/end

( the Euro Tunnel Sunday then ferry from St Nazaire to Gijon) hopeing to arrive in portugal Wed for a 2wk stay) 

can anyone recommend any good campsites or wild camping area's
in northern Portugal apart from those on the MHF list ?

Regards, Chris


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Northern Portugal*

Hi Chris there's a good campsite at Chaves in the north of Portugal nice location, and a really pleasant spar town


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Hi Chris,
We are winding our way up from our home in Spain on our way to the UK for the yearly visit. We came up through Portugal and if you went to www.aguilas389.com you could assess the sites we stayed at. Vaconsoliel cheques are a good deal a £9 a throw per night but you have to purchase them in advance and not all their sites accept the cheques but these along with the ACSI card and the occasional wild stopover helps the wallet no end http://www.vacansoleil.co.uk/soleil-cheques/ At present we are at St Gilles Croix de Vie just south of St Nazaire on a super Vaconsoliel site, huge pitches and a lovely bike ride along the river to the town 3 ks away (and it has a Liddle!)
Regards
Marion & Mike


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

drfcchris said:


> Hi all, we are heading to Portugal at the w/end
> 
> ( the Euro Tunnel Sunday then ferry from St Nazaire to Gijon) hopeing to arrive in portugal Wed for a 2wk stay)
> 
> ...


Hi Chris
Your welcome to check our blog we list afew sites and wild camping spots for Portugal also click on the link on our blog for steve greens blog he has quite a few wildcamping and aires listed on his blog

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you have time to join the Orbitur network and get their card you will be offered a good discount on their sites in Portugal. See their website.

This is in MHF database but is one I would recommend:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10237

G


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Last year we got as far as Vila Do Conde.

Stayed on the front with numerous other vans next to the church shaped like a boat.

You can check it out on Google Earth.

Trains to Porto run very frequently, and reasonably priced, within 15 minutes walk.

Porto itself is well worth visiting.

Also stopped on aires at Santiago Del Compostela, A Coruna, and Tui on the border.

From the aire at Tui walk across the bridge to Valenca an old fortified town. Probably missed by most travelling through.


----------



## discbirkett (Jan 25, 2011)

*he Algarve*

This is a great site

web address removed by mods - promoting own site


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: he Algarve*



discbirkett said:


> This is a great site


I thought the Algarve was _ southern _ Portugal ?

G :wink:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

There is a book called 'Motorhome Trails, Portugal' - it's a travel Guide for Motorhomes and Campervans. 
www.motorhometrails.com

Ca


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: he Algarve*



Grizzly said:


> discbirkett said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great site
> ...


sorry, Grizzly, we remeovd a number of self promotional posts this morning, this one slipped through!!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris, as Grizzly said, Orbitur is worth checking.

http://www.orbitur.pt/index.php?idioma=GB

We used a few of them early last year and they were nearly all of a reasonable standard. They were in the ACSI book as well but it was cheaper to go with the Orbitur price than using the ACSI card at that time.

We only went as far south as Lisbon.


----------

